# Flat top Hot dogs . I had to .



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

After talking about the 1/4 lb. all beef franks on the Blackstone , I had to make some for my supper .
So good . I get the franks from GFS , these are actually 5's . So just under a 1/4 pound .
I did the Bearcarver score ,  yellow mustard and some Franks sweet kraut with caraway .
I ate 2 .  Nothin' fancy , just good eats . 

 MJB05615


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 6, 2021)

Hard to beat a good dog and those look mighty good !


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jun 6, 2021)

On a roll today with that Blackstone! Looks awesome


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks good.  I just got a 17" one for camping.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Hard to beat a good dog and those look mighty good !


Thanks . You're not wrong about a good dog .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> On a roll today with that Blackstone! Looks awesome


Thanks Travis . 
Lol , you have no idea . Got it out a couple weeks ago . I've had it fired up at least 3 dozen times . Hash browns ,,, OMG the hash browns are fantastic . I've had it several years . Just need to get it set up somewhere .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good. I just got a 17" one for camping.


Thanks bud . You're gonna love it . If you try hash browns , I par cook the taters first . 2 or 3 minutes in the micro .


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jun 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks Travis .
> Lol , you have no idea . Got it out a couple weeks ago . I've had it fired up at least 3 dozen times . Hash browns ,,, OMG the hash browns are fantastic . I've had it several years . Just need to get it set up somewhere .


My grandparents gave me a 36" blue rhino razor. They bought it 3 years ago used it twice and hadn't used it since. I brought it hope and went and got some wire wheels for the cordless drill and took it back down to the factory metal. Then seasoned it up and use it every weekend for breakfast and occasionally lunch and dinner as well. I done some French toast last weekend that turned out great!


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 6, 2021)

Spiral dogs are probably the craziest idea that I have used ever since I tried my first one.  I really like them and the slits hold both seasoning while cooking, and toppings.   We cooked 120 spiral dogs at one event where a lot of kids were expected, and adults were eating them without a bun!    I have a skewer to duplicate camp fire dogs, and I only make slashes instead of a spiral.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

So I geuss you didn't like mine ?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm thinking dogs on a flat top with onions and chili and relish! Would be awesome! But your dogs look tasty!

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> So I geuss you didn't like mine ?


The kraut dog was killer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2021)

The Dogs look good. The Hot Dog joints in NJ cook the Dogs in Bacon Grease, Burgers too. I gotta start stocking up...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 7, 2021)

Good looking dogs Rich, substitute Michigan sauce for the kraut and I'd be in heaven.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 7, 2021)

Those Dogs looks excellent Rich!  Great work.  Now I'll be having these as well as the sliders this week.  Thanks for the inspirations.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2021)

good looking hotdogs, really no reason to make them fancy,


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm thinking dogs on a flat top with onions and chili and relish!


My favorite too , but was in the mood for some kraut .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 7, 2021)

Looks tasty Rich. Never done dogs on my blackstone but definitely will now. Putting some smash burgers on mine tonight!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Dogs look good. The Hot Dog joints in NJ cook the Dogs in Bacon Grease, Burgers too. I gotta start stocking up..


I've been wanting to try some wrapped in bacon . Like Sonoran style . 
I buy them like this from GFS . These are 5's . 25 count package . $ 18.00 .
I just cut a small slit in the package and leave in the 36 degree fridge . We just use them up like that . 








gmc2003 said:


> Good looking dogs Rich, substitute Michigan sauce for the kraut and I'd be in heaven.


Yup , sounds good to me  too !


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Those Dogs looks excellent Rich! Great work. Now I'll be having these as well as the sliders this week. Thanks for the inspirations.


Thanks Mike , you bet . 




smokerjim said:


> good looking hotdogs, really no reason to make them fancy,


Yup . Simple but good . 



TNJAKE said:


> Looks tasty Rich. Never done dogs on my blackstone but definitely will now. Putting some smash burgers on mine tonight!


Thanks Jake . Be watching for the burgers .


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 7, 2021)

I'd not turn down a couple of those!  I like a good hot dog....I dont care what you put on 'em.  Load em up!
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I'd not turn down a couple of those! I like a good hot dog....I dont care what you put on 'em. Load em up!


How  'bout  egg and cheese on a slider roll ? 
Why not Hot dogs for breakfast .


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 7, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> How  'bout  egg and cheese on a slider roll ?
> Why not Hot dogs for breakfast .
> View attachment 499210


I'll take two with a large coffee sir!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2021)

Looks awesome Chop!
Hard to beat a good hot dog on any kind of grill!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks awesome Chop!
> Hard to beat a good hot dog on any kind of grill!


Thanks Al . That's the truth too .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2021)

Good Looking Dogs, Rich !!
We're way overdue for some Dogs.
I don't think I made any this year yet.
Will be making some soon!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Good Looking Dogs, Rich !!


Thanks John .  That kraut with the caraway seeds sets it off too . I love  Stadium mustard , but with kraut I like French's yellow . 
Those slits make them cook up real nice too .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Spiral dogs are probably the craziest idea that I have used ever since I tried my first one.


I'll have to agree on this . I did them just in the mes 30 . Spiral cut with some rub I use on pork . No bun needed like you said .


----------



## fliptetlow (Jun 7, 2021)

Great looking dogs, good eats.


----------



## disco (Jun 7, 2021)

Gotta love a good dog! Big like!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

fliptetlow said:


> Great looking dogs, good eats.


Thank you sir .



disco said:


> Gotta love a good dog! Big like!


Disco , thanks buddy .


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> After talking about the 1/4 lb. all beef franks on the Blackstone , I had to make some for my supper .
> So good . I get the franks from GFS , these are actually 5's . So just under a 1/4 pound .
> I did the Bearcarver score ,  yellow mustard and some Franks sweet kraut with caraway .
> I ate 2 .  Nothin' fancy , just good eats . @MJB05615
> ...


Man those dogs look awesome!! I’ve always loved kraut and mustard on dogs.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Why not Hot dogs for breakfast


I'd eat a good dog anytime of day and yours look pretty dang good.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> I'd eat a good dog anytime of day and yours look pretty dang good.


Me too . Thanks for the comment .


----------



## xray (Jun 8, 2021)

The hotdogs look great Rich! I could eat a grilled dog anytime of the day but I gotta bust out the flatop now after seeing yours.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

xray said:


> The hotdogs look great Rich! I could eat a grilled dog anytime of the day but I gotta bust out the flatop now after seeing yours.


Thanks Joe . The flatop is my favorite way to do them now . Cut those slits in there too .


----------



## normanaj (Jun 8, 2021)

Gotta like a good dog!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Gotta like a good dog!


Oh yeah !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 9, 2021)

Yes sir a dog covered with kraut is my way. Kraut right out of the package no adding anything the stronger the kraut the better for me.

Warren


----------



## Chickenwings (Jun 9, 2021)

Ah hot dogs.....Love 'em and yours look fantastic.  Thanks for the peek!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> How  'bout  egg and cheese on a slider roll ?
> Why not Hot dogs for breakfast .
> View attachment 499210



I eat Fried Bolony, Egg and Cheese for Breakfast and Bolony is just a Fat Hot Dog,  Sliced. So yep, two with a side a Hash Browns with Onions, and Im good to go...JJ


----------



## Chickenwings (Jun 9, 2021)

Also good!  At the risk of drifting the thread, one of my childhood dinners was 'poached' bologna that Mom 'invented'.  Bologna and onions, salt and pepper in water for a bit.  Then she'd toast flour and mix that with bisto to add to the poaching bologna to make gravy.  Damn if it isn't good and I STILL make it twice a year.  Over mashed potatoes of course.   Bologna, hot dogs, any of those are strictly good times!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2021)

The Poached Bologna sounds interesting. I had to look up what BISTO is. They are various flavored Gravy Granules, for the curious..
I don't know where this came from, but my Mom grew up on this Great  Depression Food and served it to us kids. I now make it for my crew. Cut up and boil a bunch of White or Red potatoes, just until tender. Drain and set aside in the covered pot. In a separate Pan with a copious amount of melted Butter, fry Chopped Onions and Sliced Hot Dogs until Browned. Gently mix the Hot Dogs and Onions into the hot Potatoes and serve. I like just S & P but my Brother and my Kids, add Ketchup.
This dish is a good way to make 5 Pounds of Potatoes and a Pound of Hot Dogs, feed a big family when money is tight...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man those dogs look awesome!! I’ve always loved kraut and mustard on dogs.


Thanks Jeff . Yup me too . 


HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir a dog covered with kraut is my way. Kraut right out of the package no adding anything the stronger the kraut the better for me.


Thanks Warren . I eat it right out of the can . Love the caraway seeds in it . 


Chickenwings said:


> Ah hot dogs.....Love 'em and yours look fantastic. Thanks for the peek!


Thanks for the comments .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks for the likes chop and MJB05615 they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 10, 2021)

Good old tube steak.  
You did them justice.

I love fried sauerkraut.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Good old tube steak.
> You did them justice.
> 
> I love fried sauerkraut.



WOW tube steak, We must be from different generations or different parts of the country.  

Cornhole is another one that had a different meaning when I was growing up. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 10, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Good old tube steak.
> You did them justice.


Thanks . We had them again last night .


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 10, 2021)

We in the upper midwest have called hot dogs as tube *steak *for years.





gmc2003 said:


> WOW tube steak, We must be from different generations or different parts of the country.
> 
> Cornhole is another one that had a different meaning when I was growing up.
> 
> Chris


Chris, you must be mistaking the ZZ Top classic of "Tube Snake Boogie".
I still chuckle at the cornhole contests.  
The Doors classic, "I'm a back door man"


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> We in the upper midwest have called hot dogs as tube *steak *for years.Chris, you must be mistaking the ZZ Top classic of "Tube Snake Boogie".
> I still chuckle at the cornhole contests.
> The Doors classic, "I'm a back door man"



The Doors??
Written by Jerry Sandusky??

Bear


----------

